# 35mm incas digital age



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

A previous post made me break nostalgic fo I broke out my canon ae1 and order a new battery and some film.

Are there any tricks about getting the negatives developed and also in digital form?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

The only trick I see is getting negatives back. Many online retailers will process the film but don't send back your negatives. I believe Houston Camera Exchange processes film here in Houston.


----------

